# Very first Fatties! Couple pics



## bostonsmoke (Aug 11, 2010)

This past weekend I attempted my very first fatties and some ABTs after reading about this amazing goodness on this site. Luckily, they came out amazing for my first time. Big thanks to all those tutorials and pictures on how to create these and the people that made them! I only have a couple pics but here goes

The Fatties:

One consisted of provolone, pepperoni, sauteed onions/peppers/garlic, spinach leaves and some shredded nacho cheese

One consisted of scrambled eggs, pepperoni, nacho cheese and spinach leaves.

of course rolled in bacon weaves! One weave looks far better than the other but only because the bacon on the second weave wasn't as nicely "cut". It all held together perfectly








Next were the ABTs with cream cheese, ground sausage and wrapped in bacon







and finally the results. Smokes the fatties with hickory for 4 hours until internal temps hit 170ish and the ABTs were on for 2 hours or so. Everyone raved about them! I'm now officially hooked on these things!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 11, 2010)

Great job. Now you are going to be smoking all the time as everyone is going to want your great Q.


----------



## mrsb (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks awesome


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 11, 2010)

way to go man


----------



## wildflower (Aug 11, 2010)

NICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCE


----------



## ak1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice looking fatties & ABT's


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 11, 2010)

So which fatty was your favorite?


----------



## bostonsmoke (Aug 11, 2010)

ThunderDome said:


> So which fatty was your favorite?


I actually only got a chance to eat the breakfast one which was awesome. The savages I call friends ate everything too quick while I was trying to be a good host, ha.

Making more this weekend just for me however!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Great job BostonSmoke!!


----------

